# Help Buying Digital Camera



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

It's my first time buying a digital camera and I need some tips on what to get. I'm looking for a non-SLR camera between $150 and $400. I don't really know what to look for, but any specific or general tips would help a lot.

Thanks,
Devin


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Look for a macro capability and good optical (not digital) zoom. My wife is really happy with her Olympus C-750UZ, and it's replacement, the C-755UZ, is available darn cheap.

$.02


----------



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

I got a Konica/Minolta DiMAGE Z20 today for around $350. So far I love it, but don't really know how to use some of the advanced features for aquarium pictures. It's 5.0 megapixels with an 8x optical zoom and a 4x digital zoom. Does anyone have any experience with this camera or anything similar?

Thanks,
Devin


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

If you had your choice between a camera with a greater Optical Zoom (12X) and a camera with a smaller Macro Focus Range (1 cm vs 10 - 60 cm) which would you choose?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/492490-REG/Fujifilm_15747988_FinePix_S700_Digital_Camera.html

http://dpreview-cnet.com.com/digita...e-z612/4505-6501_7-31738566.html?tag=srch_1_3

Thank you in advance for your help with this. (Nothing is EVER easy, but I guess patience may be worth it..... sigh. help.)


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

One of the 2 links you have there Jim, the Kodak says it's been discontinued. Even without that, I would vote for the Fuji. You might want to look through www.dpreview.com. Lots of good info there.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Changed the link to 
http://dpreview-cnet.com.com/digita...e-z612/4505-6501_7-31738566.html?tag=srch_1_3

Would you choose the Fuji because of the smaller Macro Focus Range or the Optical Zoom?

Sorry, I just am trying to sort through what information I can find online to help me decide (I spent hours looking) and do not know which of those 2 features is more important for Macros. Thank you for your help Bert!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Actually I would choose the Fuji because of past experiences. I'm not a big fan of Kodak. In the film world Fuji beats the pants off Kodak. I have a small Kodak 'easy share' type digital, and I don't like it. 

Macro focus range and optical zoom can also be important factors if you're going to be most of your shooting as macros. You can also crop, for posting here at apc there are size limits anyway which one has to adhere to. Optical zoom is the way to go, digital zoom is nearly worthless if quality is a factor.

Three other things I would look at if you can find the info are the digital sensor size, quality of the optics, ie the lens each camera comes with, and how much noise each camera has at higher ISO's. Megapixel numbers are not the only important factor in digital cams. You can have an 8 MP point and shoot and it will not take as good a picture as a 5MP SLR because the sensor size of the SLR is considerably larger than the point and shoot. This is akin to shooting medium format film (large film) vs the old 110 cartridge or APS type film. The larger the capture medium the more resolution you have. The importance of lens quality is obvious, as good lenses will resolve much more than lousy optics. The noise issue (this is the equivalent to grain in film) will probably be hardest to determine, but if you decide to shoot without flash at ISO's of 400 or 800, noise becomes an important factor, and of course, the less the better. 

Sorry if this is more than you wanted to know.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

No, that is EXACTLY what I want to know. 

I like the 12X optical, 35mm-to-420mm (35mm equivalent), f/2.8-to-f/4.8 Schneider-Kreutznach zoom lens. 

How do I look up the digital sensor size? 

(You all have me 90% of the way there, just trying to get the best information on taking macros out there - and that comes best from you all!)


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I've had good luck with cheap Fuji digitals. I bought mine because it took AA batteries. It replaced a Kodak DC265 which takes great pictures and costs about $25 on ebay these days but is SLOW to turn on and eats batteries like there's no tomorrow.

I use a Canon DSLR now.

If I was gonna buy a non SLR camera in the price range above I'd look for a Nikon 950 in good shape. I've seen new-old-stock ones got for about $160 and they have amazing macro capabilities.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

My Fuji Film S700 is a done deal. I carry it in my car wherever I go now. I even learned how to change the memory setting to normal. I can now fit 1,232 photos on one card. 

I just take the photos. The wife deletes the ones she doesn't like. Except the ones of my taking pictures of my step by step how to hatch Artemia Nauplii. 

I gotta post that thread someday soon. :smile:


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I have a (serious) photographer friend that every now and again tells me to go out buy something that is a very very good bang for the buck. By coincidence he sent me this yesterday:



> http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/fuji/finepix_z1-review/index.shtml
> 
> they are running a little over 100 bucks as refurb and less used. never
> quite caught on, but pocket sized. get a 1 or 2 gig card and shoot for days
> ...


----------

